

CopyrightX special event now live: Appropriation Art (fair use) - CopyrightX
http://tfisher.org/hls1x-copyright.html

======
CopyrightX
Visit <http://cyber.law.harvard.edu/questions/> and choose the
"CopyrightEvent4EdX" instance in order to ask the speakers questions.

